# 20 week scan - all good !



## Cleo (Apr 19, 2016)

We just had our 20 week scan this morning and baby bean is looking fine and healthy!   Everything is where it should be and working properly  
And ....we're having another boy !! (even I could see there was an extra bit between the legs haha).  We are very happy that baby is healthy that's all that matters ! 
Feeling very relieved  x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2016)

Wonderful news Cleo!  Really pleased for you all  He looks just like his Dad!


----------



## Cleo (Apr 19, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Wonderful news Cleo!  Really pleased for you all  He looks just like his Dad!


----------



## Cleo (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## HOBIE (Apr 19, 2016)

Pleased for you & hubby


----------



## Cleo (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks Hobie !


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 19, 2016)

Good news Cleo.  Glad all is okay.  

In our house having two daughters means I'm outnumbered 3 to 1.  Love them all though.


----------



## newbs (Apr 20, 2016)

Great news!


----------



## Bloden (May 6, 2016)

This snuck by me! So glad to hear everything's going well, Cleo. Aw, another little boy...how lovely.


----------



## grainger (May 7, 2016)

Fab news Cleo


----------

